# "Kramer" has lost his mind



## lightnlovly (Nov 21, 2006)

He went on racial tirade at his comedy show!!  The link is below.  WARNING--The language is offensive!!!!!!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15816126/

the full video (of the show) is at the bottom

Thoughts?  Reactions?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 21, 2006)

Crazy, he just said what he probably was thinking all along.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Crazy, he just said what he probably was thinking all along._

 
Exactly. There's no taking it back. If he was any type of comedian he would have come back with something original rather than getting lower than dirt. His career should be ruined or maybe it already is.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so disappointed by his actions that night. I loved him on Seinfeld, now it's just ugh..what the heck man?! I don't think I'll ever watch reruns of Seinfeld the same way I used to.


----------



## lightnlovly (Nov 21, 2006)

He has commited career suicide IMO.  It's pretty disgusting all the way around.  He says he was "joking"--I hate to bust his bubble, but that shit is not funny ANY WAY you look at it!!!  His apology is meaningless--he said what he felt (obviously).... He made his bed has to now lie in it...It's just unfortunate that in this day and age it's still so easy for people to throw the N word around (so quickly I might add--first thing out his mouth) as an insult, as soon as they feel threatened!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 22, 2006)

"Kramer" is funny.....Michael Richards is an asshole. He was totally out of line, but the funniest line was by one of the hecklers, because he ain't shit without "Seinfeld". Paul Rodriguez hit the nail on the head....he said a real comedian would know how to handle a heckler. Michael Richards is just an actor. I see why he's more famous as "Kramer".


----------



## CrystalStars (Nov 22, 2006)

Completely disrespectful. He was on Letterman last night trying to say he was sorry. But whats done is done and you can't come back from that. I would think he woulda learned from Mel Gibson.


----------



## quandolak (Nov 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 22, 2006)

what ans ashole!! he was those coments came right out of his hart! there's no excusing that! and he can kiss my ass!!!..... ugh heh now i think about it... my ass won't bother! lol

But wait... i'm now wondering what mel gibson said you guys, cause i kinda like the guy


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_what ans ashole!! he was those coments came right out of his hart! there's no excusing that! and he can kiss my ass!!!..... ugh heh now i think about it... my ass won't bother! lol

But wait... i'm now wondering what mel gibson said you guys, cause i kinda like the guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mel Gibson said he hates Jews, which is no surprise since his father came out and said that he believes that the Holocaust was fake.  Seriously disturbing if you ask me...

As for Michael Richards, I totally agree that what he did was disgusting, but his "apology" was even worse!  It was adding insult to injury.  Just plain offensive.  People can be so stupid!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 22, 2006)

With a bit of luck he will now have lost his career as well as his mind.  His outburst was entirely inexcusable.  His only future seems to lie in becoming an after dinner speaker at KKK gatherings.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 22, 2006)

I just came across this statement from the Laugh Factory;

 Quote:

  Mr. Richards was scheduled to appear on Saturday night and had informed management of his intention to apologize for his hurtful and unprofessional outburst from the previous night. He failed to do so and disappointed us.  
 
What a jerk!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 22, 2006)

I was enraged after seeing that video. There was no cause for that whatsoever. Has he never heard of hecklers. He must have forgotten where he was at the time.


----------



## Uchina (Nov 22, 2006)

We now have a solid definition of "Cracker" on video.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want him on welfare in 6 months.


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_Mel Gibson said he hates Jews, which is no surprise since his father came out and said that he believes that the Holocaust was fake. Seriously disturbing if you ask me...

As for Michael Richards, I totally agree that what he did was disgusting, but his "apology" was even worse! It was adding insult to injury. Just plain offensive. People can be so stupid!_

 
did he say that? wow... taking him of my list to


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

  Mel Gibson said he hates Jews, which is no surprise since his father came out and said that he believes that the Holocaust was fake. Seriously disturbing if you ask me...  
 
He went beyond that. I believe he said something like Jews cause all the wars and problems in the world, which is a crock. It was pretty big rant.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 22, 2006)

When I heard about this on Monday night, I immediately looked it up.
I thought it might just be a few racist jokes, but when I heard it my jaw dropped.   What an aZZ (am I allowed to spell it the right way?).

I don't believe his apology was sincere for two reasons.
1) He referred to the people he offended as Afro Americans.
2) A reporter said that this could not have happened at a worse time because the Seinfeld Show DVD was due to be released on Tuesday.  He was probably asked to make the apology in order for them not to have poor sales.

Did he write the 2nd to last series finale show? The one with the racism towards Puerto Riqueños.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 22, 2006)

Right, that apology made zero sense to me. He was all over the place, talking about Hurricane Katrina and other stuff. I don't think he was very sincere about it.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uchina* 

 
_We now have a solid definition of "Cracker" on video. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want him on welfare in 6 months._

 
 what is the solid definition of "cracker" please explain  i never understood why black people use that word refering to white people it sounds soooo ghetto


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 23, 2006)

He obviously had some deep anger about something and it manifested itself in his ugly outburst.  Aside from the shitty comments, his level of anger didn't seem commensurate with the situation. 

The "N" word shouldn't be used by anyone.  Black or white.  Nor should have anyone called him a white-ass cracker.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_....He referred to the people he offended as Afro Americans...._

 
That is actually gramatically correct, it is just not the common term.  The Afro refers to anything of African origin or style. 

Yeah, he will be feeling the sting of his stupidity for a long, long time.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_what is the solid definition of "cracker" please explain i never understood why black people use that word refering to white people it sounds soooo ghetto_

 
Ghetto (just thought I'd give this definition too, since people use it to describe things that have nothing to do with the subject) - 
Etymology: Italian, from Venetian dialect _ghèto_ island where Jews were forced to live, literally, foundry (located on the island), from _ghetàr_ to cast, from Latin _jactare_ to throw -- more at [SIZE=-1]JET[/SIZE]
*1* *:* a quarter of a city in which Jews were formerly required to live
*2* *:* a quarter of a city in which members of a minority group live especially because of social, legal, or economic pressure
*3 a* *:* an isolated group <a geriatric _ghetto_> *b* *:* a situation that resembles a ghetto especially in conferring inferior status or limiting opportunity <the pink-collar _ghetto_> 

Cracker - *1* _chiefly dialect_ *:* a bragging liar *: [SIZE=-1]BOASTER[/SIZE]*
*2* *:* something that makes a cracking or snapping noise: as *a* *: [SIZE=-1]FIRECRACKER[/SIZE]* *b* *:* the snapping end of a whiplash *: [SIZE=-1]SNAPPER[/SIZE]* *c* *:* a paper holder for a party favor that pops when the ends are pulled sharply
*3* _plural_ *: [SIZE=-1]NUTCRACKER[/SIZE]*
*4* *:* a dry thin crispy baked bread product that may be leavened or unleavened
*5 a* _usually disparaging_ *:* a poor usually Southern white *b* _capitalized_ *:* a native or resident of Florida or Georgia -- used as a nickname
*6* *:* the equipment in which cracking (as of petroleum) is carried out
*7* *: [SIZE=-1]HACKER [/SIZE]*4

There's even a place here called "Cracker Country" at our fairgrounds which goes back to a time when the word was originated. It just carried on from there. But I hate when people say that's so "ghetto", because usually the first thing that comes to mind is black people, but as you can see from above it didn't start there.
And btw I hate the C-word too, it's the equivalent of the N-word.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Ghetto (just thought I'd give this definition too, since people use it to describe things that have nothing to do with the subject) - 
Etymology: Italian, from Venetian dialect ghèto island where Jews were forced to live, literally, foundry (located on the island), from ghetàr to cast, from Latin jactare to throw -- more at [SIZE=-1]JET[/SIZE]
*1* *:* a quarter of a city in which Jews were formerly required to live
*2* *:* a quarter of a city in which members of a minority group live especially because of social, legal, or economic pressure
*3 a* *:* an isolated group <a geriatric ghetto> *b* *:* a situation that resembles a ghetto especially in conferring inferior status or limiting opportunity <the pink-collar ghetto> 

Cracker - *1* chiefly dialect *:* a bragging liar *: [SIZE=-1]BOASTER[/SIZE]*
*2* *:* something that makes a cracking or snapping noise: as *a* *: [SIZE=-1]FIRECRACKER[/SIZE]* *b* *:* the snapping end of a whiplash *: [SIZE=-1]SNAPPER[/SIZE]* *c* *:* a paper holder for a party favor that pops when the ends are pulled sharply
*3* plural *: [SIZE=-1]NUTCRACKER[/SIZE]*
*4* *:* a dry thin crispy baked bread product that may be leavened or unleavened
*5 a* usually disparaging *:* a poor usually Southern white *b* capitalized *:* a native or resident of Florida or Georgia -- used as a nickname
*6* *:* the equipment in which cracking (as of petroleum) is carried out
*7* *: [SIZE=-1]HACKER [/SIZE]*4

There's even a place here called "Cracker Country" at our fairgrounds which goes back to a time when the word was originated. It just carried on from there. But I hate when people say that's so "ghetto", because usually the first thing that comes to mind is black people, but as you can see from above it didn't start there.
And btw I hate the C-word too, it's the equivalent of the N-word._

 
thanks for breaking it down girl i just never understood any of those words and i guess i thought calling something ghetto was like some one saying your country so now i know and as far as the cracker thing goes it really never bother or got under my skin when ever that word is use cause i really never understood "why"


----------



## ChynaSkye (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_"Kramer" is funny.....Michael Richards is an asshole. He was totally out of line, but the funniest line was by one of the hecklers, because he ain't shit without "Seinfeld". Paul Rodriguez hit the nail on the head....he said a real comedian would know how to handle a heckler. Michael Richards is just an actor. I see why he's more famous as "Kramer"._

 
exactly what I was going to say!
great minds think alike lol ;-)


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_He went beyond that. I believe he said something like Jews cause all the wars and problems in the world, which is a crock. It was pretty big rant._

 
But wasn't Richards sober when he went off?


----------



## kimmy (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uchina* 

 
_We now have a solid definition of "Cracker" on video.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I want him on welfare in 6 months._

 
by calling him a "cracker" you aren't much better than him, IMO.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 27, 2006)

this video shows BOTH sides of the exchange, clearly Richards is not the only one with a fiery mouth. i wonder why nobody's pissed off about these guys using racial slurs against whites? initial reports said that the men started this exchange by throwing racial slurs at Richards, calling him "a no good cracker" and that's what set him off..but nobody's blaming them for anything? strange.

*warning*: this video contains racial slurs that may be inappropriate or offensive. watch with descretion.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU8mLXXQ6fA

i'm not saying that Richards was right...i'm just saying, you get what you give. don't walk around throwing racial slurs if you're going to get offended when someone uses one against you.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 27, 2006)

Eh. It's okay to be racist against white people it seems.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 27, 2006)

That's the same video that's been aired. The altercation apparently started before that, when the group of men arrived late for the show and interrupted his act and he began going off. It doesn't matter who started what, the language on both sides was unnecessary and brutal.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 27, 2006)

don't disagree at all.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 27, 2006)

i totally agree with you Michie, i just can't for the life of me figure out why everyone is blaming Richards and calling him a racist pig for what he said, but...nobody seems to hold anything against the men who were calling him a "white-ass cracker" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it just seems a little unfair to me. what they all said was inappropriate, i just don't think that Richards should be judged more harshly than anyone else involved.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 27, 2006)

"Cracker" will never be as bad as "Nigger". It just won't. I don't use either. It's just ignorance and both parties are wrong.

I just have to add.....I can't even think of a word that equates, cancels out or even comes close to "nigger" and I use a lot of foul language. The word just has too much behind it.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 27, 2006)

I disagree.
Cracker is every bit as offensive to a white person, particularly one from the South. 
Too much behind it? Actually, were the research to be done, it would be found that calling someone "po' white trash" was and is more offensive than calling someone "nigger" as on the social caste system the slaves were above the poor whites.

Either way, it's all ridiculously improper.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 27, 2006)

^Not that I disagree, but I've heard tons of white people (and blacks) call whites "po' white trash", but not "cracker", which is what I based my statement on. Not that I haven't heard black folks call each other "nigger"....It's just that you don't get that **gasp** when you hear the other words. Even on the tape the reaction to "nigger" and "cracker" were quite different. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
Either way, it's all ridiculously improper._

 
Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_i totally agree with you Michie, i just can't for the life of me figure out why everyone is blaming Richards and calling him a racist pig for what he said, but...nobody seems to hold anything against the men who were calling him a "white-ass cracker" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it just seems a little unfair to me. what they all said was inappropriate, i just don't think that Richards should be judged more harshly than anyone else involved._

 
I believe you are mistaken. The men called Richards that "after" he went off on a rant. It's on the video tape. They came in with a mixed crowd of caucasians, blacks and asian people and apparently were talking to the waitresses when he went off because he felt he was being interrupted. No one is saying what they said is right, but I probably would have done the same thing in the heat of the moment if I was being racially and verbally attacked for no reason. And they weren't the ones on stage holding the microphone. No it wasn't right for the guy to retort back with that, but tell me if you were in that situation, you wouldn't have done the same thing. I think somebody just wants to play devil's advocate.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Eh. It's okay to be racist against white people it seems._

 
No it's not, but we deal with things like this everyday and overlook them because we're always given the "sensitive" card by people who don't want to deal with the "Quiet Racism".


----------



## little teaser (Nov 28, 2006)

i totally understand why people are upset what he did was rude and uncalled for and he really was hurting him self more than anything i dont understand 'why" you say he cant take it back, but it was name calling not murder he reach out to the black leaders and people and apologize and admit that what he did was wrong and everyone at one time or another has been guilty of some type of name calling is it that unforgiveable and now these people want money for damages gee so now we can sue when we get called names people really need to get thicker skin


----------



## little teaser (Nov 28, 2006)

and the people that say theres no takeing it back have the same unforgiveness in there hearts that have kept racisim "ALIVE"


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 28, 2006)

No. The ones who keep racism alive are the ones that commit these acts. There may be forgiveness in time, I don't know. But I don't think his apology was sincere. I think it was given out of backlash from the Black community. It was even reported on the news that he had gotten a PR with "strong ties to the Black community". Why is that? Because he did damage to his career that he's trying to fix. He could care less about what he said, because it was from the heart. I just think he thought more people would back him, and when they didn't he took it back.

P.S. B.S. on thick skin still smells like B.S.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 28, 2006)

HUN^^ call it want you want because names dont bother me and i dont hold a grudge everytime some one offends me or calls me a cracker i just think there ignorant and i dont see white people going nuts when there called names it makes no sense like i said people really need to get thicker skin!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't either. But I'm not going to say that their being offended or holding a grudge isn't justified. He also went after them after he got offstage and kept repeating that. He took that to a level beyond where it should have gone. Had he come after me, I would have taken legal action too. No one should have to put up with that kind of mentality and those actions in this day and age. This isn't the plantation anymore.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 28, 2006)

i agree that he totally was wrong and he is gonna pay for his actions and no one should have to put up with that meantality but when does it all end two wrong dont make a right im not here to argue or insult people i realize this is a very sensitive subject i was just voiceing my opinion im not trying to take this personel and hope that you dont either..peace


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 28, 2006)

No. I'm not making it personal. I'm just talking about him. It's nothing against you.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_I'm so disappointed by his actions that night. I loved him on Seinfeld, now it's just ugh..what the heck man?! I don't think I'll ever watch reruns of Seinfeld the same way I used to._

 
i just saw on the internet today that since that happend sales of seinfeld dvd went up 75 percent for season 5 and 90 percent for season 6 and they were talking how theres no such thing as bad publicity


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 29, 2006)

People may be buying to make a point, but they may also be buying because seasons 5 & 6 were on sale for $19.99 at Best Buy.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_People may be buying to make a point, but they may also be buying because seasons 5 & 6 were on sale for $19.99 at Best Buy._

 
What kind of point could they be making? If they like the dvd, then they like it.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 29, 2006)

You know, like the Simon Cowell AI effect....Like Beyoncé fans buying that suck-ass "B'Day"....It's actually quite the norm. Somebody says something sucks, isn't worth the money or shouldn't be bought and the masses go out and buy it. I do believe people bought the discs because they were on sale, though--and it was Black Friday.


----------

